# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Solution d'hbergement site java-jsp

## Etamyste

Salutations,

Dans le cadre d'un stage nous ralisons un site internet pour une association qui propose des formations. Aprs une journe entire passe  parcourir le web  rassembler des informations, nous faisons appel  votre exprience pour nous aider  dfinir la solution d'hbergement la plus satisfaisante.

Ce site devra prsenter les diffrentes formations proposes, les rcapituler sous la forme d'un calendrier et permettre de s'inscrire via le calendrier ou la fiche de prsentation. Il y a 25 formations proposes et le site doit pouvoir supporter une cinquantaine de visiteurs simultanment sans marquer de ralentissements. Il y aura plusieurs tables pour les clients, les membres, les formations...

Nous devons dfinir :
*1 le langage :* Nous prfrerions raliser le site en Java-JSP car notre formation tait axe sur ce langage. Cependant nous avons lu sur ce forum que java demandait beaucoup de ressources et que le site risquait d'tre particulirement lent! Or la ractivit du site est primordiale.
*2 par quel hbergeur passer* :compatible jsp, fiable, comptitif, si possible francophone pour notre client
*3 type d'hbergement* : 
a/ shared JVM, le moins cher : nous avons vu qu'il tait possible d'utiliser un "shared JVM", est-ce que cette solution conviendrait aux besoins de notre site ou est-ce qu'il y aurait des ralentissements? (ex : offre de http://4java.ca/java ) b/ rps : OVH par exemple propose des solutions "rps", est-ce que c'est vraiment avantageux (c'est peut-tre ce qui conviendrait le mieux dans notre cas?). Nous ne comprenons pas si nous pouvons installer ce que nous voulons sur ces machines (Windows / Linux, TomCat pour faire du JSP, MySQL, phpMyAdmin etc...)...c/ OS : Nous ne connaissons pas du tout Linux et serions tents d'utiliser la combinaison : Windows + Tomcat + Mysql. D'o les questions suivantes : Est-ce vraiment avantageux de faire tourner le serveur sous Linux? Et est-ce trs compliqu  mettre en place sous Linux quand on ne connat pas? (Eventuellement, si vous connaissez l'adresse d'une page web qui explique les manipulations cela nous intresse!)

Pour l'instant nous serions assez tents par l'offre ovh rpsI mais elle ne convient peut-tre pas... Que nous conseilleriez-vous?

Avec nos remerciements,

Laura (Etamyste)

----------


## woodwai

Hello,

La question de l'hbergement JAVA est toujours assez dlicate. Je ne peut pas te donner beaucoup de conseil car j'ai toujours eu des quipes complte pour grer l'hbergement des sites que je fait  ::): 

Mais voici quelques petits conseils:

Tout d'abord, 50 personnes en simultan sur le site a correspond  5 Thread HTTP (en gros 50 personnes sur le site a veut dire 5 personne qui font quelque chose en mme temps, ce ne sont que des humain ...) C'est donc pas tant que a.

Je ne connais pas http://4java.ca/java/shared-tomcat mais le principe  l'aire d'tre intrssant et abordable dans les prix, de plus avec a pas besion de faire la maintenance toi mme de ton tomcat donc je conseillerais dans un premier temps et, si ce n'est plus suffisant, de migrer vers leur solution Private JVM ou vers un serveur chez OVH.

L'offre RPS d'IVh est l'offre serveur ddi la moins chre, avec tout les avantages et inconvnient d'une offre ddi (entre autre, la maintenance  faire par toi mme). Comme ces offres sont lger en mmoire, je te conseil une solution Linux+Tomcat qui sera la moins gourmande en mmoire (mais mme avec a 1Go de mmoire serais un minimum  mon avis).

Voila, si quelqu'un a dj essay une de ces offres il pourra peut-tre te donner plus de dtail mais le mieux c'est d'essayer pendant un mois et de voir si a suffit (tu peut utilise JMeter pour faire des tests de monter en charge et aller jusqu' 10 thread simultan, si a tient ce sera OK pour toi).

----------

